# It hurts so bad miscarriage and I had a D&E please help



## kkelly36

Yesterday I had a D&E. I am hurting and I am so sad about my miscarriage. I was pregnant with twins and me and my boyfriend was so excited. I have 2 other kids but this was gonna be his first and he is a only child. I was 8 weeks pregnant and it turned for the worst. A friend of mines begin to be jealous I was pregnant. She told me one day that she hope my babies die at 2 months. Well she got her wish. My pregnancy was going good but when I was about 5 weeks me and my friend got into an argument and she punched me in my stomach twice. She knew I was pregnant and aimed directly at my stomach. And she said **** you gonna lose these babies today. I immediately had stomach pains and the next day i started spotting and then week later i begin to bleed heavily and then clots. I miscarried shortly after that. When I told her she said good you lost the babies. It hurts so bad that she can do something like this and she don't care. She checked up on me or nothing. My boyfriend is so angry and mad at her. Now a day after I had my D&E she calls me to tell me her and her husband is trying to conceive a baby. And asking me advice about ovulation and when is a good time to have sex. Why did God let this happened? And now the person that cause me to lose my baby is trying to conceive a child after she hit me in my stomach on purpose to make me lose mines. She even wished my baby dead. I just had my D&E yesterday. How do cruel people get away with this? Because she punched me in the stomach I bleed real heavy and I could of lost my life too.


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I am so very sorry for your loss. Please do not take this the wrong way but how are you still talking to her after what she did and how in Gods name are you not pressing charges against her?
Please call the police and tell them what she did :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kkelly36

I have come to my senses and im not talking to her anymore and I was afraid if I go to police it would be her words against mines.


----------



## davidjoemum

i am terribly sorry for your loss.i agree with Andypanda6570 you should report her that woman is sick in her head.dont worry you got your boyfriend who will support your side not hers if you have any threating text messages or email keep them these are evidence.
good luck my heart goes to you.
xxxx


----------



## Zaki

oh my god! i am speachless after reading your story. i am so sorry about your loss, and your friend is not a friend, it is a ANIMAL
i feel like crying...why on earth someone would do that to you?
i am so deeply sorry and stay away from her 4ever.
sending you my love.


----------



## MizzPodd

OMG I am truly sorry for your loss sweetie. I cannot imagine losing twins in that way... You need to report her ASAP, like yesterday. That is not okay and no police officer in their right mind would deny your story. You have evidence of doctor reports and mainly your boyfriend. Please turn her in, and if not that... stay far away from her!! She is dangerous, and seems to be envious of you...

I pray you get past this time, and stay strong.


----------



## kkelly36

Thank you'll so much and yes it hurts do bad. Each and everyday i am trying to get through this and it seems harder and harder.


----------

